# Espresso in/near Ludlow, Shropshire



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Heading off to a cottage near Ludlow for a week's chill out. I'm going to restricted to what I can make in my Brikka for a week, and/or find somewhere decent in the area.

Anyone got any recommendations for a place in Ludlow or the surrounding area? One of the reasons for choosing this area was the quality of the local food and restaurants - but I'm well aware that good restaurants are no guarantee of getting good coffee!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sadly restaurants are some of the worst coffee makers in the industry.

Often you'll find great food and a below-par coffee selection

No cafes stand out that I have heard bandied about. I'll ask a Ludlow local on Twitter for you. He'll know, being a coffee lover - but think he may have had better experiences at home


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, Glenn.

I love that "he may have had better experiences at home" - it just says it all.

I'm actually beginning to think that getting an appreciation of coffee is quite an anti-social thing - the number of friends' homes where I'll accept the offer of a coffee is now few and far between!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

If you go to Worcester we have a cafe up there... Pretty close.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Responses from 2 of my contacts who live in and near Ludlow confirm that it is indeed better to make coffee at home.

Tea on the other hand... the choice is endless


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

What about taking your coffee machine with you? For me, that would be the perfect break!! Mind you, there might not be much room for anything else in the car though!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sadly, my wife would view that as extreme OCD behaviour! Brought my Bialettit Brikka, though, and it's making some pretty good almost - espresso, with freshly ground beans. Tried Costa in Ludlow, which has tables outside which is good, because the dog's with us. The espressos weren't too bad - but what I'm getting from the Brikka is better!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Just had a decent espresso from the Emporium, just opposite Ironbridge (the Ironbridge, not the town!). Nicely served with a tall glass of iced water that I didn't have to ask for.

Sadly, when I inside to pay, and to have a look at the machine, the steam wand was the most crud-encrusted that I've ever seen. Glad I had espresso. Bearing in mind the other threads on the forum I pointed this out to the girl using it. I asked her if she would give a customer a spoon in that filthy condition, and if not, why did she think it was OK to put that wand in customers milk? I think that I might as well have asked her for instructions on using the Hadron Collider, so clearly did my comment go over the top of her head.


----------

